# Where is this happening?



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know the country of origin of these incredible construction operations, but I'm certain it's not the U.S.A. :|
If you don't say Holy Cow, or words to that effect .....  

I'll buy you a beer. :drink:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the way the roadway sections are added.
I also wonder how much they paid the first guy to ride and operate the suspended lift with a fully loaded cement truck on the lift?

i HAVE SEEN OTHER SIMILAR STUF LIKE THIS ON YOUTUBE BEFORE BUT STILL ALWAYS IN AWE.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Good place for a dump truck, up in the sky, I saw one this morning torn in two from running over a suv. The suv must have cut off the truck and got T-boned. The dump body was on the opposite side of the road.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I remembered that you can't watch videos ....?*



Steve Neul said:


> Good place for a dump truck, up in the sky, I saw one this morning torn in two from running over a suv. The suv must have cut off the truck and got T-boned. The dump body was on the opposite side of the road.



This one was not about truck/suv crashes. It's just incredible, if you get to watch it! :smile2:


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Sanctified female bovine! My son and grandson will be here tomorrow. Son is an ME and grandson is a techie.
I was told the highest paid worker was the guy who operated the gantry crane at a local paper mill. There was even a Porta-Potty on the arm of the gantry. He spent his entire shift up there and didn't come down until the next operator showed up at the control cab.


----------

